# [2008] Juicers



## fnewman (Mar 14, 2008)

Does anyone use a juicer on a regular basis - in particular, the Champion brand?  Any comments on experiences, good or bad, will be appreciated.


----------



## Conan (Mar 16, 2008)

We bought a juicer at the peak of the craze - - I forget the brand - - now it sits unused in the back of the bottom pantry shelf.

Another "boat anchor."


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 16, 2008)

Frank, 

I'm not familiar with the champion juicer.

Here's a Happy Juicer review of Champion - http://www.happyjuicer.com/champion-juicer-review.asp

Champion reviews from Epinions - http://www.epinions.com/content_159501815428

and Juicer reviews from consumer research - click on the link for the full article.


Richard


----------



## Hoc (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a Champion Juicer.  Got it after lots and lots of research.  It is absolutely the best juicer on the market.  So powerful that it could juice a 2x4.  Also incredibly easy to clean, unlike almost every other juicer I have ever used.

It gets more juice out of anything than any other juicer I've ever had, and it's very durable.

In fact, the only downside is the price.  But if you get beyond that, you will be happy with it.

It is also heavy, and the other attachments (like the peanut butter/ice cream maker, etc.) are useless for me.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 16, 2008)

*You're Talking Turnips & Beets & Carrots & Celery & Rutabagas, Etc., Right ?*

We juice our huge piles of oranges that we bring home from Pasco County FL every January using 1 of those regular rotary half-orange-at-a-time Braun juicers. 

We load the fresh-squeezed orange juice into Tupperware containers of various sizes & keep'm in the deep freeze down in the basement till time to thaw out the juice throughout the year. 

I take it you guys are discussing some completely different kind of juicers, right ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 16, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> I take it you guys are discussing some completely different kind of juicers, right ?



Well HOC is talking about juicing 2x4's....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Good For What Ails Ya .*




UWSurfer said:


> Well HOC is talking about juicing 2x4's.


Whoa -- I betcha adding 2x4s to the blend boosts the fiber content quite a bit. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Elan (Mar 17, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> Well HOC is talking about juicing 2x4's....



  Isn't that how they get Pine-Sol?


----------



## Hoc (Mar 18, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Whoa -- I betcha adding 2x4s to the blend boosts the fiber content quite a bit.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Not with the Champion.  You get just the juice, not the fiber.  Kinda tastes like a good Cabernet.


----------



## rhonda (May 22, 2012)

Bumping this thread ... I've worn out my "starter" (inexpensive) juicer and am shopping for the upgrade.  My shortlist includes:
Champion + separate press
Sampson + separate press
Green Star + separate press
K&K + separate press
Norwalk (includes the press)
Omega + separate press (edited to add this to the list after original post)
Photos/descriptions of (most of) these can be found at: http://www.seagulldistribution.com/product-index.php?category=Juicers+&+Blenders&type=Juicers

Any updates on the OP's Champion?  Any other recommendations or suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2012)

We have an Omega single auger juicer. Love it. Being a single auger type which means it is slow rotation and crushes the fruit and vegetables rather than pulverizing them at high speed. The high speeds  reportedly create heat which starts the oxidaton process and reduces the retention of vital nutrients. The Champion is a a masticating juicer, the other good choice. The ones I chose to avoid were the centrifigal high speed juicers like a Breville Elite. The one plus about those is that they are super fast and I am sure its better than not at all if the speed and ease of cleaning ( dishwasher) encourage you to use it.

If I am going through all the trouble, I want MAXIMUM nutrient retention, however.  There is juice guy who has tons of videos demonstrating different typed os juicers and the pros and cons.  He really doesnt cover most of the "mainstream" juicers found in department stores. i wii try to find the site.

here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXPuH0s8I0A


----------



## theo (May 22, 2012)

I don't know (or claim to know) a thing about juicers, but fwiw I happened to notice in Costco earlier today that they sell the late Jack LaLanne "juicer" for $89.95...


----------



## thilmony (May 22, 2012)

we have the breville, it's the one the reboot your life juice guy recommends. it's super nice. of course we don't use it enough but it's nice.


----------



## rhonda (May 22, 2012)

Whirl:  I had forgotten the Omega and should add it to our list.  I've watched several of John's videos on YouTube.  Thanks for the reminder.

theo and thilmony:  The Breville and Jack LaLanne are both centrifugal-type juicers and are off my list for many reasons.  I consider my current juicer, also a centrifugal juicer, to be in their peer-group and am ready to move up a few levels.  I do appreciate the suggestions -- _thank you!_


----------



## Whirl (May 23, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Whirl:  I had forgotten the Omega and should add it to our list.  I've watched several of John's videos on YouTube.  Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> theo and thilmony:  The Breville and Jack LaLanne are both centrifugal-type juicers and are off my list for many reasons.  I consider my current juicer, also a centrifugal juicer, to be in their peer-group and am ready to move up a few levels.  I do appreciate the suggestions -- _thank you!_



I had an invigorating green lemonade this morning.....
Spinach, parsley, apples, lemon and ginger....fantastic...a delicious way to start the day.....

Williams Sonoma also sells one now the Hurom Slow Juicer 
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/hurom-slow-juicer/
, I think. It's exactly like the omega, probably the same company making it, if I had to guess. John's videos were really instructional and helpful in making a decision. We have had it for about a year now. Even the kids love getting into the juicing act. My only problem is that I really miss my fresh juice when we go on vacation! I have largely replaced coffee with it.


----------



## theo (May 23, 2012)

*Juicer ignoramus poses a question...*

I was at a friend's house last night. He is something of a health and fitness fanatic (...and I say that in admiration, not in criticism). On his counter was a substantial, impressive machine called, I think "Vita Mix". Hefty, probably expensive --- I certainly don't claim to know. 

When I asked about its' merits, his assertion was that this device integrates (rather than isolates) pulp, which he clearly regarded as a good thing and a  benefit which he actively seeks.

So....don't all of the juicers mentioned in this thread (...yes, I watched the You tube video) isolate (rather than integrate) pulp? If so, why do *you* regard that feature as desirable instead of as a negative?


----------



## Whirl (May 23, 2012)

theo said:


> I was at a friend's house last night. He is something of a health and fitness fanatic (...and I say that in admiration, not in criticism). On his counter was a substantial, impressive machine called, I think "Vita Mix". Hefty, probably expensive --- I certainly don't claim to know.
> 
> When I asked about its' merits, his assertion was that this device integrates (rather than isolates) pulp, which he clearly regarded as a good thing and a  benefit which he actively seeks.
> 
> So....don't all of the juicers mentioned in this thread (...yes, I watched the You tube video) isolate (rather than integrate) pulp? If so, why do *you* regard that feature as desirable instead of as a negative?



I also have a vitamix and a juicer, so at times I ISOLATE and at other times I INTEGRATE. Pulp and fiber are indeed beneficial, but I just dont always want that and I like variety in my nutrition optimizing efforts!  I enjoy smoothies and the vitamix will make a smoothie out of just about anything, short of the 2x4 mentioned earlier in this thread ( or was that the "what superfoods did you eat today?" thread....anyway....

I enjoy the benefits of both.


----------



## Wonka (May 23, 2012)

*I found mine in the garage after reading the posts*

I have a Juiceman that I purchased probably 10 years ago when we lived in the Poconos.  We had a real farm stand just "down the hill in the valley" from us.  At that time, I'd buy bushels of apples, peaches, pairs, etc. for almost nothing and juice them.  It' was kinda fun.  We moved to Florida several years ago, and the farmstands are really just folks buying from warehouses each day...not the same quality, or prices.  As such, the Juiceman has been idle since moving here.  Now, it appears from the posts juicers are in the "vogue" again, but they look much more elaborate.  Are they that much better?  Maybe some of the current "juicer - people" can post some recipes?


----------



## rhonda (May 24, 2012)

The Omega wins!  I stumbled onto a great sale on the official Omega website and ordered a new Omega 8004 Nutrition Center for just *$130* (regularly $260; free shipping). Link to page showing sale items:  
http://www.omegajuicers.com/juicers/lowspeed-juicers.html

Wonka, the Omega site had recipes posted at:
http://www.omegajuicers.com/juicing-recipes/
My own recipes are pretty ad hoc as I pull fresh stuff from the refrigerator.  This morning's green juice:  1 large stalk/leaf of Chard, 1 bunch of spinach, 1/2 apple, 3 carrots and small slice of fresh ginger root.  (1 serving)


----------



## Whirl (May 24, 2012)

rhonda said:


> The Omega wins!  I stumbled onto a great sale on the official Omega website and ordered a new Omega 8004 Nutrition Center for just *$130* (regularly $260; free shipping). Link to page showing sale items:
> http://www.omegajuicers.com/juicers/lowspeed-juicers.html
> 
> Wonka, the Omega site had recipes posted at:
> ...



Oh. That 's a good one. Isn't that the one you can make fresh fruit sorbets from frozen fruit?  enjoy!


----------



## Wonka (May 24, 2012)

rhonda said:


> The Omega wins!  I stumbled onto a great sale on the official Omega website and ordered a new Omega 8004 Nutrition Center for just *$130* (regularly $260; free shipping). Link to page showing sale items:
> http://www.omegajuicers.com/juicers/lowspeed-juicers.html
> 
> Wonka, the Omega site had recipes posted at:
> ...



Thanks for the link to the recipes.  I cleaned up the Juiceman II, but I only made apple & other fruit juices before.  I'm not sure how appealing drinks using various greens sound to me.  It must be an "acquired" taste, right?  Anyway, I'm not sure how good the Juiceman II would be for leafy greens since it's not an extractor.


----------



## rhonda (May 24, 2012)

Wonka said:


> I'm not sure how appealing drinks using various greens sound to me.  It must be an "acquired" taste, right?


There were several fruit juices also listed on Omega's recipe page. One does have to evaluate a recipe in context of their juicer's capabilities.  My current unit gets completely clogged by mango, for example.

Green juice?  I love it!  I consume plenty of greens anyway -- so acclimating my taste buds to green juice was pretty easy.  You'll see many include lime, lemon and/or ginger to help dial-down the "grassy" flavor.

My favorite "Orange" juice:  3-5 strawberries, 2 oranges, 2 apples, 2-4 carrots.  Servers 2.  I have variations on the same using tomato instead of the strawberries, adding a tangerine, etc.

My other favorite juices are often "Red/Purple" juices starting the base with red cabbage, red chard or beets.  I often reach a very colorful "Mardi Gras!" outcome using dark red (purple) cabbage, romaine, carrots, fresh corn, etc.  (Don't stir the festive, multi-colored drinks .. unless you aren't put off by the unattractive brown hue.)


----------



## rhonda (May 24, 2012)

Whirl said:


> Isn't that the one you can make fresh fruit sorbets from frozen fruit?  enjoy!


Yes, it does!  I'm very excited to have found such a good deal.


----------



## ricoba (May 24, 2012)

theo said:


> I was at a friend's house last night. He is something of a health and fitness fanatic (...and I say that in admiration, not in criticism). On his counter was a substantial, impressive machine called, I think "Vita Mix". Hefty, probably expensive --- I certainly don't claim to know.
> 
> When I asked about its' merits, his assertion was that this device integrates (rather than isolates) pulp, which he clearly regarded as a good thing and a  benefit which he actively seeks.
> 
> So....don't all of the juicers mentioned in this thread (...yes, I watched the You tube video) isolate (rather than integrate) pulp? If so, why do *you* regard that feature as desirable instead of as a negative?



I have owned a Champion, which I think is the best overall juicer available. But that is all it does is juice. (we sold it when we moved & I kind of wish we hadn't)

Currently, we own a Vita-Mix, and the benefit it that does a lot more than simply make juice.  It is an excellent all around blender/mixer etc. Also, you don't have the left over pulp issue like you do with a juicer.


----------



## Whirl (May 24, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Yes, it does!  I'm very excited to have found such a good deal.



Thats awesome. I have the upright vertical version because I needed to be concious about storage and counter space, but I kind of wish I had gotten that one. Then again, I can blend  pure frozen fruit in my Vitamix and make a pretty yummy smoothie/sorbet as well, but its harder to get out! You have more versatitilty on that with the Omega. 
Enjoy. Great deal!


----------



## rhonda (May 24, 2012)

Two interesting links for those continuing their search:

*Side-by-side Comparison of popular juicers in the mid-range market.*  Uprights on page 1; others on page 2:
http://www.discountjuicers.com/compare2.html

*Nutritional Efficiency of 3 Types of Juicers* represented by Acme Centrifugal, Champion and Norwalk/K&K.
http://www.seagulldistribution.com/pdf/juicer-info-pg.pdf


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2012)

rhonda said:


> The Omega wins!  I stumbled onto a great sale on the official Omega website and ordered a new Omega 8004 Nutrition Center for just *$130* (regularly $260; free shipping). Link to page showing sale items:
> http://www.omegajuicers.com/juicers/lowspeed-juicers.html


Update:  I learned today that my 1/2 price purchase was a lucky stroke of timing.  Apparently Omega made an appearance on Good Morning America (GMA) and a "secret special 50% sale" was offered to GMA viewers.    Over 2000 units were purchased _that day_ from the website and won't ship until all orders have been processed.  The rep I spoke to this morning said they hope to ship next week.

I'm so ready to start playing with my new toy!

In the meantime, this morning's fruit juice using my old juicer:  lime, orange, apple, watermelon and strawberry.  I found fresh bunches of dandelion leaves at WholeFoods last night and will be adding these to my green juice recipe later this morning.


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2012)

Whirl said:


> Williams Sonoma also sells one now the Hurom Slow Juicer
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/hurom-slow-juicer/
> , I think. It's exactly like the omega, probably the same company making it, if I had to guess. John's videos were really instructional and helpful in making a decision. We have had it for about a year now. Even the kids love getting into the juicing act. My only problem is that I really miss my fresh juice when we go on vacation! I have largely replaced coffee with it.


From John K's videos, the Hurom is very similar to the Omega VRT unit.  The most significant difference is the Mfr's Warranty:  Hurom (1 year limited); Omega (10 year bumper-to-bumper).

Agreed -- "drive-to" vacations are looking better and better as I start dragging kitchen gear with us.  For our upcoming trip to Florida, I've decided to either pack or ship my old unit and hope to leave it in our "Owner's Locker," if it fits.  Otherwise, I'll possibly dump it on Craigslist near the end of our visit.  I've also been watching Craigslist with the thought of buying a used unit for short term use once I arrive at the destination.  Just a thought, a mildly crazy thought?


----------



## pjrose (May 31, 2012)

rhonda said:


> . . . I've also been watching Craigslist with the thought of buying a used unit for short term use once I arrive at the destination.  Just a thought, a mildly crazy thought?



Won't a blender, which I assume would be in the TS kitchen, do the trick, at least for a week or so?


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Won't a blender, which I assume would be in the TS kitchen, do the trick, at least for a week or so?


Not sure, haven't even tried considering that thought.  I guess that would require additional planning of the order of the foods (starting with something rich with liquid befor adding greens, for example), monitoring carefully for heat, and trying to avoid mixing air through the final product.  Given the last two points alone (not to mention straining), I don't _think_ the blender would work.


----------



## pjrose (May 31, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Not sure, haven't even tried considering that thought.  I guess that would require additional planning of the order of the foods (starting with something rich with liquid befor adding greens, for example), monitoring carefully for heat, and trying to avoid mixing air through the final product.  Given the last two points alone (not to mention straining), I don't _think_ the blender would work.



I guess juicers are more complicated beasties than I thought they were!


----------



## Whirl (May 31, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Not sure, haven't even tried considering that thought.  I guess that would require additional planning of the order of the foods (starting with something rich with liquid befor adding greens, for example), monitoring carefully for heat, and trying to avoid mixing air through the final product.  Given the last two points alone (not to mention straining), I don't _think_ the blender would work.



On a short term basis, you can use a blender. I have juiced with my vitamix before deciding to get a real juicer. It is a bit tedious, you can blend the fruits and veggies and then strain through a nut milk bag. A little messy, but doable and of course realize that blending at high speeds must be done briefly to not heat the produce and reduce nutrient retention. Again, for a short term, doable, but far from optimal.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 7, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Update:  I learned today that my 1/2 price purchase was a lucky stroke of timing.  Apparently Omega made an appearance on Good Morning America (GMA) and a "secret special 50% sale" was offered to GMA viewers.    Over 2000 units were purchased _that day_ from the website and won't ship until all orders have been processed.  The rep I spoke to this morning said they hope to ship next week.


Update on my order:  Two weeks have passed and I've received no word regarding shipping of my order.    I was really hoping to play with the Omega before our trip to Florida ... now I'm just hoping it is waiting for me on return from vacation.

Made a really great juice last night:  1/2 Beet, 3 Carrots and Watermelon.  Yummy!


----------



## rhonda (Jun 13, 2012)

3 weeks from order:  Omega Juicer has arrived!  I've unpacked it, read the instructions, washed pieces and am ready to roll!  Can't wait to make a green juice!

FWIW, the Omega 8004 is very heavy compared to my centrifugal unit.   The instruction book claims 16 lbs.  Feels like a rock!  I won't be taking this unit when traveling by air!


----------



## RichardL (Jun 14, 2012)

I am new to Juicing and blenders.  We love our Costco Jack La Lane $89 Juicer, which of course has a life time motor warranty, and the even better Costco return policy.  Seems easy to use, and handles large veggies.

Love our VitaMix.  It is the brand in Starbucks etc.  Does a wonderful job.  

5 weeks ago I was 228 lbs, and now juicing 2 times a day, plus 2-3 meals I am
at 206.  I still eat meat, but not at every meal.  I really enjoy this healthier eating style


----------



## Patri (Jun 17, 2012)

I also pulled our Jack Lalane juicer out of the basement after hearing about the movie Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead. Never used it before (DH bought it years ago and also never used).
Watched the movie online. May try a juice diet but very modified. I think it can help with many health problems, but people need to be careful if there are certain nutrients they need. Especially I am thinking about calcium. Just getting rid of sugars and starches will do wonders for people, whether they go on a juice diet or not.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 17, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Won't a blender, which I assume would be in the TS kitchen, do the trick, at least for a week or so?


Ah, just searched the TS kitchen -- no blender in this DVC Vero Beach, 1BR unit.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 17, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Ah, just searched the TS kitchen -- no blender in this DVC Vero Beach, 1BR unit.



Call the front desk.  I'm sure they'll bring you one.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 18, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Call the front desk.  I'm sure they'll bring you one.


I brought our old juicer with us.  I'm set - just running follow-up on the suggestion.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 13, 2013)

Bumping up an old thread to add link to an article I ran across, "Should I Care Whether My Juice Is Cold-Pressed?," from Men's Fitness.  

The article explores the question, "_In terms of nutrition and getting the most out of your fruits and vegetables, what are the benefits of using a masticating juicer over a centrifugal machine?_"  It contains a link to the Bella NutriPro juicer that is visually similar to both the Omega VRT and Huron juicers discussed in this thread.


----------

